# Rejected by Lyft



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

I live in Washington STATE, across the Columbia River from major metropolitan area Portland, OR. (This is similar to living in Covington, KY, across the Ohio River from major metropolitan area Cincinnati, OH, or living in Camden, NJ, across the Delaware River from major metropolitan area Philadelphia, PA.)

When I first accessed the Lyft website I was immediately prompted to become a Lyft driver. Being a newbie I selected the closest major metropolitan area, Portland, OR, as my city. A bit later in the application process I was asked for my car registration, driver's license, etc. At this point everything came to a screeching halt, because my license and registration are for Washington, not Oregon. There is NO WAY to correct my error, including cleaning my browser's cookies. For more than a week I repeatedly emailed Lyft representatives to correct this, NONE of whom understood the problem or had ANY familiarity with Lyft's website. (In the meantime, I became an Uber Partner.)

Finally, one of the Lyft reps claimed he understood the issue and had fixed it. Hallelujah!

I returned to the Lyft website and sure enough - though I couldn't see which city or state the rep had chosen for me - the issue seemed to be resolved. I completed my Lyft registration. YOWZAAAHHHHH!

Later that day I received text messages (and one phone call) from Lyft drivers who wanted to mentor me.

Unfortunately, I am not willing to drive my car 2,500 miles to WASHINGTON DC or MARYLAND for training.

(In one of the other threads someone mentioned that Lyft reps were less-than-stellar. I would say the SERVICE is fouled, because it's possible the reps aren't trained or don't have the proper tools. Whatever...it's certain Lyft doesn't have the bugs worked out. Until Lyft hires a programmer, trains and gives proper tools to its reps, it should allow people to use phone calls for back-up customer service.)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

ah... the joy of customer "service" answering emails... and the result of an American education on geography.

they should have you fixed up in a month or three.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just wait till you have a problem with Uber. You'll get a canned response that has nothing to do with your question.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lyft has been in the process of re-vamping their entire mentor program. They started about 6 weeks ago. The system has completely changed and they are working out all the bugs. I'm a Lyft mentor and get e-mails constantly about this fix and that fix. I haven't mentored for over a month. I'm waiting for them to get all the bugs out of their system as I do not wish to waste my time troubleshooting their beta program.

You may consider trying again since it makes since to drive for both Uber and Lyft at the same time. Lyft is the better of the two evils. At least they have the decency to have a tip option on their ap. Lyft also makes it easier to talk to a human being if you have a problem. Uber will only e-mail you cut and pasted responses that seldom even answer your question. One problem with Lyft is that they follow Uber's rate cuts, so both have become increasingly difficult to make the type of money you need to offset your costs of doing business.


----------



## huggies2 (Dec 16, 2015)

I keep getting Lyft mentors in NJ and Philly, I'm over an hour away from those places.


----------

